
Develop Web Components and Use Them with Angular and ReactJS - mappmechanic
An interesting talk about building a simple button web component with Custom Elements v1 and Shadow DOM v1 API and also consuming it in Angular &amp; ReactJS.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=71JdaRofCgA&amp;t=396s<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;mappmechanic&#x2F;super-button-web-component
======
coolokkadu
super talk! & simple to understand!

